# Release forms



## SnappingShark (Jul 20, 2016)

Does anybody have any links to decent model release forms?

I googled and got a barrage of all kinds of stuff, so would like one of my trusted friends here at TPF to recommend an example I could use!

Just like Trump's wife, I'll plagiarize!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2016)

Link no, but this is the text of my standard TF* release:

1.   This is an agreement between <Name> (‘the photographer’, DBA “<Business Name” in <Location>) and

___________________________________________ (hereinafter ‘the model’), and applies

to images created on ______________ at _____________________________________________

_______________________________________________________________________________

__________________________________________________________( hereinafter “the images”).

2.   The model consents to the use of the images, by the photographer in any legal manner and at his sole discretion and without consultation.  The model agrees to hold harmless the photographer and his assigns and to waive all claims to the images, and any rights to compensation from their creation, sale or use.  It is understand and agreed to that some of these images may be used by the photographer for marketing and business promotion purposes as well as peer review and or published or displayed for other purposes.

3.   The model will be provided with high-resolution, fully retouched digital copies of those images which meet the photographer’s standards (typically but not guaranteed to be one image per pose, and between two and six images per session).  The model may use the images for non-commercial purposes, but must not alter them in any way except for minor cropping.  The photographer retains copyright to the images.


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2016)

http://www.istockphoto.com/docs/languages/english/modelrelease.pdf

Be sure to have a qualified attorney make sure whatever release you use is actionable and effective _in your state_.
Unfortunately model release law is state law, not federal law, so there are 50 somewhat different sets of release law.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 21, 2016)

KmH said:


> http://www.istockphoto.com/docs/languages/english/modelrelease.pdf



404 Page Not Found


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2016)

The link works fine for me.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm getting a 404 error too...


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 21, 2016)

Keith - maybe you have an account there, and we don't ?



8590147, quisp65 
*We looked really hard*
*But it appears the page you seek doesn't exist anymore.*
You can continue on to iStock.com or report this 404 error to Customer Support.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 21, 2016)

404 for me, too! At least they personalized it though!


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2016)

No. I don't have an account there.

And again I clicked on the link I posted and had no issue seeing the model release.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 21, 2016)

OK, so I got it to work ... clicking the link gave me 404 with thi in the address bar:
http://www.istockphoto.com/docs/lan...skimlinks_phg_305950__&cid=110l15&lid=0&asid=

remove all the crap after .pdf and it loads!! 

Thanks KmH!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 21, 2016)

Get on American Society of Media Photographers or PPA - there are a few sample release forms, etc. for pro photographers. I have a book I found thru ASMP by Tad Crawford of forms that came with a CD. You can only get so much for free, otherwise you'll need to create your own or pay for published forms.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2016)

The main value of Tad Crawford's book is the negotiation checklists he provides for each form.
Business and Legal Forms for Photographers
I sometimes had to negotiate the wording in my model release with someone in a photo(s).


----------

